# The guaifenesin mystery solved!



## Whitbit22

For all you ladies that have recently been asking about it, here is some more information on it. I was wondering about the dosage of Guaifenesin, aka Robitussin, as my doctor told me to take 1 tsp per day every day starting cycle day 7 up until ovulation. Here is a more detailed version, and says you need a little more than that to get the job done. I took this from babyhopes.com

Here is the direct link, but I am gonna go ahead and copy and paste anyway.

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/robitussin.html


Robitussin works on the cervical mucus and increases your chances of getting pregnant
Robitussin is a popular brand of cough syrup and it might be surprising to consider its relation with fertility. But the fact is that this expectorant is used to loosen and thin mucus of a different kind too, called cervical mucus, in women. Robitussin is only a specific brand and any expectorant that contains guaifenesin as the only active ingredient can be used in its place. Generic versions are most likely available as well. Be sure to carefully inspect the ingredients list to make sure the ONLY active ingredient as guaifenesin. Any other ingredients can diminish the effect you are looking for.

What is the recommended dose of Robitussin?
The recommended dose for improving cervical mucus is two teaspoons (200 mg) taken orally three times per day. Recommended dosage is two teaspoons (200 mg) taken orally three times per day. If mucus still appears thick, you can take as the maximum dosage as listed on the label of the cough medicine. Water intake should be increased to encourage cervical mucus production and a full glass should take with each dose of guaifenesin.

If you re taking Clomid (clomiphene citrate, Serophene) as an ovulation inductor, it may help to know that it can cause hostile mucus in 30 percent or more of women using it. Higher doses of Clomid tend to be more associated with less cervical fluid and a thinner uterine lining, than the 50 mg dose and Robitussin can help to reverse this.

What cycle days should I take Robitussin?
Most doctors suggest taking Robitussin five days before and including the day of ovulation for a total of 6 days during your cycle.This helps provide the optimal environment to help the sperm survive and get to where they need to go.If you take Clomid, waiting until the day after the last Clomid pill is taken before starting Robitussin is suggested.

Is Robitussin available in pill form?
Guaifenesin is also available in pill format, but this format usually requires a Doctors prescription. The actual cost of the pill format can be less expensive than the OTC liquid format but when you figure in the cost of the doctors visit, there may not me much of a savings.


----------



## darkNlovely

wow thanks so much for the info I will try this. very interesting I learn something new everyday.


----------



## Whitbit22

You're welcome. I started taking it yesterday and I found this... Already took it once today and now have to take it three more times. I have the WORST childhood memories of robitussin. I would have rather coughed my head off than to take it--the taste is repulsive.


----------



## rockabyebaby

Thanks for that info! very interesting! I was looking at some today, it was the cheapie kind for chesty cough, it said Guaifenesin,USP 100mg. Is that the right one? even if it says USP, that was the only kind with only Guaidenesin as the main ingredient but it said USP too, I am so confused! Thanks!


----------



## Whitbit22

Yes thats the right kind. As long as guaifenesin is the only main active ingredient! USP is just meaning oral suspension I think.


----------



## rockabyebaby

Cool! thanks for the quick reply too! I tried to google USP but can't seem to find anything, but yes it said guaifenesin, usp 100 mg, so thats the right one? How much would you take a day? And did it work for you? Sorry for all the questions! thank you!


----------



## Whitbit22

Thats ok! Well I wasnt really familiar with my cm.-Edit: Only that it was lacking a bit! But I did notice a considerable amount of watery cm this time, which is still considered fertile so it might have done the trick! I'm pretty sure thats the same I bought as well, I took 2 tsp, 2 times a day. You should take it three times a day though, I believe. It's up to you though!


----------



## rockabyebaby

Oh great! thanks for that, might give it a go. Hope it tastes good!


----------



## rockabyebaby

I think I found the meaning..United States Pharmacopoiea .... it means the drug corresponds to US standard of preparation of that drug.


----------



## rockabyebaby

rockabyebaby said:


> I think I found the meaning..United States Pharmacopoiea .... it means the drug corresponds to US standard of preparation of that drug.

Ok maybe not....damn google! why can't they give me one answer?!?!


----------



## Whitbit22

rockabyebaby said:


> Oh great! thanks for that, might give it a go. Hope it tastes good!

It tastes HORRIBLE! If you like cherry mentholated cough drops then I guess you wont mind! lol


----------



## Whitbit22

TBH I'm trying EPO next time, because I just wouldnt be able to stand the taste again.


----------



## rockabyebaby

oh no, I hate cherry flavored anything!!! Oh well! I use to take EPO because I heard it was good for PMS, took it ages ago when I was not ttc and did not realise it would help with EWCM, I wonder if I had more when I was taking it? might have to get back on it again. Lots of baby dust to you!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks hun and to you too! :dust:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Hi Whitbit and all...most of the sites I've read on this have mentioned taking Robitussin, but just thought I'd mention that Guaifenesin is also the active ingredient in Mucinex. It used to be prescription-only (a few years ago), but now is available OTC. It's in pill format so you can take that instead if the Robitussin taste bothers you. One word of caution, the pills are HUGE. Doesn't bother me really, but thought I'd mention it. :winkwink:


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks hun! I heard someone mention it once but I forgot about it. Its expensive but if I was going to continue trying guaifenesin it would be worth it to me!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh, that's true...it is kind of on the expensive side. Forgot about that. I always have it in "stock" in my house because it's the only thing that helps w/ my bad sinuses, but since I found out about it helping w/ fertile CM have been taking it for that! Was never quite sure how much/when to take, though, so your original post really helped me! I'm on CD9, I think, so shall be taking it tomorrow (too late at night and it'll keep me up). Nighty-night! :sleep:


----------



## Whitbit22

Good luck with it! I couldnt stand taking robitussin long enough to notice too much of a change. You'll have to let us know if it helps! Night :)


----------



## Augsterbogs

I just thought that I would also add my 2 cents. I purchased guaifenesin (active ingredient in Robitussin/Mucinex) from the $tree. The only active ingredient in these pills is 400 guafenesin. I plan on taking these startin cd10. I never had a problem with EWCM that I am aware, but have faith that these will help in producing a SUPER environment for the spermies to travel. I will also be using the Instead Soft cup this month after BDing during my fertile days. The two combined, from what I have read, produce incredible results!


----------



## mommytoTandE

i have some on hand for this month... I used it when I conceived my daughter 6 years ago... Took several months of trying before I started taking the "cough syrup". As I remember correctly I got pregnant when I started taking it for a month or two. Best wishes!!!!

Can you take that and EPO??? I just picked some up today.. How much EPO do you take?

Thanks!
:dust::dust:


----------



## nevertogether

whit - you know we weren't allowed to have candy or anything with flavor in basic so we would get our families to send us cough drops. they only let us have the gross flavoered ones, such as cherry, and we ate them like candy/gum. how sad is that. so i could probably bare the taste. haha.

mommy - recommended dosage of EPO is 1,000mg-3,000mg per day. i take the max - 3,000mg per day. this is my first cycle on it, so i can't really provided much of a review, but i will let you know. you only take it from CD1-O as it can cause uterine contractions.


----------



## mommytoTandE

thanks!!! I will be taking them starting today... I hope this all works!!!! ;)

Looks like we are both on the same day in our cycle, nevertogether!, How long have you been TTC? Best wishes!!!


----------



## moochacha

Have any of you girls noticed your CM getting to watery from this? I took it for the first time last month because I started my first round of Clomid last month and normally I have EWCM last cycle it was just watery. My Clomid dosage has doubled this cycle so the Doctor told me to expect to take it again this cycle. I'm just scared its making me CM too watery. :(


----------



## lonegirl

I took one dose last cycle and ended up with a rediculous flush on both my arms and across my upper back...I took benadryl to counteract it. I have used Robitussin as a teen and never had issues so I didn't think twice...well not using it again at this point.


----------



## rockabyebaby

Moochacha, when I took Mucinex I noticed that my CM was really watery! it looked as if I wet my pants! That contained 600mg of guaifenesin. Then I decided to try the generic Robittusin which contained I think 400 mg of guaifenesin and that made my EWCM more like how it should be, I have always had EWCM, but some months I seem to be very dry compared to other months so I decided to try it out and that seem to produce better EWCM than the Mucinex. So maybe sometimes the dose can be too much, but best you check with your doc and see how much she wants you to take. Baby dust to you!


----------



## nevertogether

hey mommy - thank you! same day? awesome! how long are your cycles? DH and i are both military so we only get to try on certain months..we were NTNP for two years and actively we've got to try three cycles that we've been together :)


----------



## mommytoTandE

average 30-31 day cycles... They seem to be getting longer now that we are ttc lol

Will you be together this month? I hope this is your month!!!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Aww Never! That is really sad!! Especially since M&Ms were invented for soldiers!! 

Moochacha- I noticed my CM get really watery while taking it but I heard this is considered fertile.

I am also taking the EPO but havent noticed anything yet! Good luck ladies! :dust:


----------



## nevertogether

hey mommy - i accepted your friend request :) wow, we have about the same cycle i guess. i usually O CD16-13, 30-31 day cycle, 14 day LP. nope, DH and i aren't together this cycle. we haven't been together since my february cycle :( but next cycle, in june, we are together. and oh boy i can't wait!

whit - were they really? i never knew that, haha. they have candy in the mre's but our drill sergeants always made us give it to them. we would sneak the m&m's and skittles sometimes though. hehe


----------



## Whitbit22

Well thats bs lol
I love mre's.. my dad always used to bring loads home.. my favorite thing was the pound cake! yumm!


----------



## nevertogether

haha chili mac was my favorite, because it came with skittles. yum!


----------



## Tessa

Thanks for the info Whit! :thumbup:

I've been meaning to research this topic for some time...
nice of you to make it so easy for me!! :haha:


----------



## BabyDreams123

I went to my local drug store (Walgreens to be specific) and I found this cough syrup (the Walgreens brand). I looked for the Robitussin brand name specifically, but found that they all had at least one or two other "active" ingredients. So, here you go and I hope that these images help a little.
 



Attached Files:







get-attachment-3.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 12









get-attachment-4.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 13









get-attachment-5.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## BabyDreams123

Robitussin works on the cervical mucus and increases your chances of getting pregnant

Robitussin is a popular brand of cough syrup and it might be surprising to consider its relation with fertility. But the fact is that this expectorant is used to loosen and thin mucus of a different kind too, called cervical mucus, in women. Robitussin is only a specific brand and any expectorant that contains guaifenesin as the only active ingredient can be used in its place. Generic versions are most likely available as well. Be sure to carefully inspect the ingredients list to make sure the ONLY active ingredient as guaifenesin. Any other ingredients can diminish the effect you are looking for.
What is the recommended dose of Robitussin?

The recommended dose for improving cervical mucus is two teaspoons (200 mg) taken orally three times per day. Recommended dosage is two teaspoons (200 mg) taken orally three times per day. If mucus still appears thick, you can take as the maximum dosage as listed on the label of the cough medicine. Water intake should be increased to encourage cervical mucus production and a full glass should take with each dose of guaifenesin.

If you re taking Clomid (clomiphene citrate, Serophene) as an ovulation inductor, it may help to know that it can cause hostile mucus in 30 percent or more of women using it. Higher doses of Clomid tend to be more associated with less cervical fluid and a thinner uterine lining, than the 50 mg dose and Robitussin can help to reverse this.
What cycle days should I take Robitussin?

Most doctors suggest taking Robitussin five days before and including the day of ovulation for a total of 6 days during your cycle.This helps provide the optimal environment to help the sperm survive and get to where they need to go.If you take Clomid, waiting until the day after the last Clomid pill is taken before starting Robitussin is suggested.
Is Robitussin available in pill form?

Guaifenesin is also available in pill format, but this format usually requires a Doctors prescription. The actual cost of the pill format can be less expensive than the OTC liquid format but when you figure in the cost of the doctors visit, there may not me much of a savings.


----------



## Donnaduggy

this is interesting I haven't heard of this method for improving CM is robitussen available in the uk? thanks


----------



## Donnaduggy

just answered my own question there haha, looked on boots website and they have it here in the uk for £3.99 from boots. I'm gonna get some and give it a try


----------



## Whitbit22

I tried this for a while but the only thing that ever DID actually work for me was Evening Primrose oil. I took 2000mg per day. Flax Seed oil is a really good choice for the second half of your cycle after ovulation. For the first time in my life I noticed a lot of EWCM. 

Guaifenesin made my mucus too thin I think. Everyone is different though, sometimes it's all down to trial and error!


----------



## BabyDreams123

Whitbit22 said:


> I tried this for a while but the only thing that ever DID actually work for me was Evening Primrose oil. I took 2000mg per day. Flax Seed oil is a really good choice for the second half of your cycle after ovulation. For the first time in my life I noticed a lot of EWCM.
> 
> Guaifenesin made my mucus too thin I think. Everyone is different though, sometimes it's all down to trial and error!

I just started the Tussin this cycle, so you're right, it is trail and error. I also read about the Evening Primrose method. So, quick question, when should I try the Primrose? I think I read somewhere that you should start the day after ovulation (day 7?) Do you have any info. or suggestions? Thanks, I appreciate the comment!:flower:


----------



## Whitbit22

You can take Evening Primrose the first half of your cycle, but it is not recommended to take after ovulation. (Can cause uterine contractions) That is why I got flax seed oil too for after ov. I wanted to keep a constant build-up if I could. I'd wait till you're not taking the tussin so you aren't doing too much at once. I know both these things can act as blood thinners. Luckily you can get both things at Walmart. 

Good luck and baby dust!!


----------



## Paisleymomma

I found a pill form @ walmart called "mucus relief chest guaifenesin 400mg is the ony ingredient and it's working after the 1st dose!!!! :thumbup:


----------

